# SiamOnline Thailand Info > Nord Thailand > Veranstaltungen >  Chiang Mai Schirm & Kunsthandswerksfestival 2014

## schiene

*In einem kleinen Dorf unweit von Chiang Mai wird jedes Jahr eine uralte Handwerkskunst mit einem bunten Festival gefeiert. Vom 17. - 19. Janaur 2014 ist es wieder soweit*

Hier geht's weiter...
http://www.thaizeit.de/thailand-them...l#.UtAfM42A33g

----------


## schorschilia

schiene; sollte der Beitrag nicht im Thread Norden stehen; ansonsten kann ich den Besuch empfehlen; hab dort 1991 mein erstes Souvenier gekauft....

Anhang 4541

----------


## schiene

> schiene; sollte der Beitrag nicht im Thread Norden stehen; ansonsten kann ich den Besuch empfehlen; hab dort 1991 mein erstes Souvenier gekauft....
> 
> Anhang 4541


ups,ja klar sollte er im Norden stehen,da habe ich bissel geschlafen.
@Enrico
kannste das mal bitte in den richtigen Bereich schieben??

----------

